# FreeBSD-10.0 - svn serious issue



## max21 (Jun 19, 2014)

Unless I had a bad SSH connection which is not likely...  I apologize that I have no time to go into complete details.  I must warn you guys or else it goes unknown.

I have two drives of the same size that I installed FreeBSD 9.2 and the other FreeBSD 10.0.  FreeBSD 9.2 works with out a problem but when I installed FreeBSD 10..0 with the same size slices, SVN checkout for source halted at 

```
svn: E200030: sqlite[s13]: database or disk is full
```

So I did ...

```
df -m
```

... come to find out that my root partition (sized of 1541MB) is overfilled ... with -49 availability.  There is no excuse!  The same size of slices are on both hard drives.  The FreeBSD 9.2 (using the same steps) install has 976 MB available space left.  There is no excuse!

Please correct formatting of this thread.  You can adjust as needed.  I work 12 hours per day and I took off the past three days for 9.2 but ended up falling in love with 10.0 release notes, but  10.0 fail, big-time!

My guess is Subversion for 10.0 has fixed one thing (adding etc files and another folder to an empty src when installing the Subversion to ports that I got from portsnap() ....  but Subversion  messed up another thing  ... no big deal I’m just glad I caught it in time,

I hope the developers will figure the rest for themselves and fix it.  I’m here FreeBSD as a max-future-user even if I got to go back to 8.2 so that I can learn and stop trying to keep up with the Jones.  

Right or wrong, the point are the steps that I took for each install.  EXACTLY the same.

Please save FreeBSD 10.0 and never dump FreeBSD-9x or even at lease 8x for FreeBSD sake!

This experience makes me think about Windows XP... Everything up to Win-8.1 is for the ill-minded or the next generation (our kids) who will never see the common since of what a true operating system has to offer (that’s why FreeBSD keeps GNOME, Thank GOD!).  Unless you are too to young to see the truth I just say, have a nice day, but please don’t let that happen to FreeBSD.

SVN for FreeBSD will win I hope.

Time running out.  Have a nice day.


----------



## max21 (Jun 19, 2014)

also ...

I will add more space to root, but that is not the point.  My idea was to keep  my slices and everything else consistent.


----------



## kpa (Jun 19, 2014)

You didn't post you partition layout so it's impossible to see what the real problem is. I would guess without actually seeing your partition layout that your root partition or the partition for /tmp filesystem is just too small and the temporary files are filling it up.

Oh and don't claim that this an SVN issue because it's totally clear that the same would happen with any other application that needs lots of temporary space, edit the title please.


----------



## kpa (Jun 19, 2014)

One more thing. FreeBSD 10 installer by default creates a one big partition and if you did a clean install and you used the defaults you wouldn't have any problems with disk space. You have a partition layout that you either created yourself or upgraded from an earlier version of FreeBSD that used a different partition layout with multiple smaller partitions.

In case you upgraded to FreeBSD 10 from an earlier version it's time to back up you disks, repartition and restore the back ups to more suitable partition layout. The earlier versions of FreeBSD didn't allocate a large enough partition for the root filesystem and the partition layout from the earlier versions is not usable on FreeBSD 10.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2014)

Not enough details.  First the steps are the same, but then it is suggested that one used portsnap() and one used `svn`.  The metadata is wildly different, and larger with Subversion.


----------



## max21 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you kpa, I was in panic mode.  If I’m sure that something is not right, I report it for other to investigate before I forget.  If nothing else, I am becoming an expert installer since 8.2 boot-camp.  For what I gather it is best to make the root partition 4096MB for future upgrade.  FreeBSD use to not require so much root space.  The rule was, the smaller the better, but that was then , and this is now.  Even though, I’m the only one who seen the problem posted above, this is what I now set for root to the end of time.  But in reality it’s not needed.  This was the set up used.  Also when calling portsnap(), svn, and building ports FreeBSD-9.2 and 10.0 never use /tmp, I’m not sure about swap because I can’t see it under `df` command.  Logic state it is never used when you have over 2GB of ram, I have 4GB per machine.  Fact is, FreeBSD use the available space under /usr to build your files and it adds files to /var and that is it.  If you install openoffice it tells you right there; that you need 11GB of EXTRA space to build the office; what it don’t tell you is that it must be in the /usr slice.   Anyway, I think I understand what happen last night.


```
/dev/ad4s1a	/		  1541
/dev/ad4s1b	swap		  4096
/dev/ad4s1d	/tmp		  4526
/dev/ad4s1e	/var		  2048
/dev/ad4s1f	/usr		 50000
```

I caught hell with missing distfiles when installing from ports under FreeBSD-9.2.  Eventually I got everything to working and I documented as much I could see or catch in time.  So my next move was to save a copy of the distfiles directory for future use so to make things easy if I have to re-install or move up to the next version.  Now I have a copy of the distfiles directory.

1:
Yesterday after installing FreeBSD-10.0 for the first time I created the ports directory and added my copy of the fully-packed distfiles.  Than I went through the steps listed below but by time I made it to “Install Subversion”, who is the first to create and write files distfiles in the new port directory to hold the downloaded subversion tools.  Obviously, SVN made it’s a appointed duty to send some files to my root slice since it saw my copy of the distfiles already created.  Under root, there was a folder there that said svnsubversion.  So that is why svn crashed... no space left.  I think SVN should have overwritten the few distfiles it needed and not to moved elsewhere on it’s own without at least asking.

2:
So I looked at my FreeBSD-9.2 machine and it had .subversion under the root slice and not svnsubversion which posibly contain that and lots of other files.  So what I did was to delete all of the subversion files out of my precious copy of the distfiles and used that after a fresh install of FreeBSD 10.0 and now everything else is now installing perfectly.

I must say FreeBSD has fixed a lot of basic stuff of that they evidently had avoided for years.  Possibly fearing it may have caused problems elsewhere.  Anyway FreeBSD now host every other possible OS and computing experience, including Windows, for life, in my world.  I was a wimp and too chicken to upgrade from 8.2 but FreeBSD proved itself to keep getting better.  It took years for me to make this claim 

Here is how I do it and is still working on the best sequence of installing from ports so not to have “FILE NOT FOUND” error ...

http://malacube.wordpress.com/tag/freebsd-9-1-install-gnome/ 


```
So you’ve rebooted, removed the DVD.
Login as root

Run the following commands…
# This will make etc and share on /usr/src no matter what, but svn don’t expect this in 9.2.  It has been fix for 10.0 it seems.
# freebsd-update fetch			0001 Minute
# freebsd-update install			0001 Minute
  Reboot

Get the ports directory filled so we can install software.
# portsnap fetch					01 minutes
# portsnap extract					08 minutes
# portsnap update					Skip for now

Get SRC: Install subversion to pull down  from repository.  1h 20 minutes
# make.conf NO_WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL=YES
# cd /z/ports/devel/subversion			15 minutes
# make -DBATCH install clean
# rehash

Install all sources; kernel for gnome..run subversion command now! 30 Minutes
# svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2/ /usr/src
# svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/ /usr/src

Now lets install X11… 1 hours
# cd /zz/ports/x11/xorg
# make -DBATCH && make install clean

Now lets install Gnome…			 			6 hours + or -
# cd /zz/ports/x11/gnome2
# make config-recursive && make install clean

# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose				2 hours
# make -DBATCH && make install clean

# cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6					30 minutes
# make -DBATCH install clean


# cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4				5 hours
# make -DBATCH install clean
```

For me Abiword and Java will be next.  I’m aiming to learn Web development using PHP and JAVA and maybe C++.  I’m talking millions of users, “JUST BECAUSE I want to”, and this is not to be disputed unless known to be impossible.  This is related for a single FreeBSD server and “NOT” the desktop attempt listed above.  Yes I read it is possible using FreeBSD to handle a million connection!  If nothing else I will get my geek badge-of-honor.

About the installer: The old installer was the greatest because it let you write all slices all the way down to the BYTE.  This is missing in the new installer.  When you get down to creating your last slice now we get it by the GB, when one has so much, and not by the BYTES.  Please fix this before 10.X has been sent to the d-pound.

Thank you

Details covered and I apologies for this entire novel


----------



## max21 (Jun 20, 2014)

Also, I don’t want the above information to be mis-leading.  Use:


```
make -DBATCH install clean
```

All the others was just code I found while reading the handbook.  See the link above.  DBATCH should not fail you and there is no need to baby-sit, waiting for  pop-up menus to stop your installs.  You can now go to the corner store to buy beer!

Also notice the time for each program.  Some are not correct because I fell asleep and took a wild guest of 5 hours... it was only 3 hours for openoffice (under a old 2010 AMD cpu, 32 or 3400) that I now _just_ recorded during this new install of 10.0 this morning.

_wblock_, this is one of the reason why I did not want to go into to much detail because I knew I needed to share my notes that were not yet completed, such as kpa asking about slices and default setting.  Even that was under variation, changing daily with each new install.  As before,  making promises, once completed I will post it.  I have a lot of faith in the future of FreeBSD svn efforts to back-up all we do before 11x hits.  I don’t know why I avoided all of these advancement, all of this time, but I’m happy to have finally come around.


----------

